# 64 Columbia FireArrow....got to make room for the new projects



## jd56 (Aug 22, 2012)

I know this is not the right forum to post a "for sale" item but, for those that didn't know that they had to have this middleweight and those that don't venture to the "Buy - Sell" forum, here is the bike I have to let go. Fortunately I have another in my flock that's staying.

I love this style Columbia.
Dual tanklight...what am I doing, I love this tanklight!!
Mechanical horn
Speedo sans the cable
Front and rear racks
2 speed kickback, works great as it presently is on my 59 FireArrow
Original black / white factory paint.
Needs tires and tubes and seat.
Rims are pitted and some chrome loss.
Needs some TLC for sure but, these are hard to find complete and original.

$300 + shipping from 23518

Additional pics can be found in my gallery or on the "Sell" forum







Best to email me at douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 24, 2012)

If it was a Firebolt, and I had $, I'd be all over it!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 25, 2012)

Actually what started me on this journey of finding these awesome tanklight Columbias was the need to have the inframe constructed rear rack FireBolt.
But, those as well as these sister FireArrows are just not out there.
Still looking for the FireBolt. I have a nice 59 red/white 3 spd FireArrow so, 2 of the same is not needed.

Adam, I also have a 64 ladies FireBolt for sale if you need. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

